# Offshore trip



## Pirogue (Oct 10, 2011)

Anyone going either wednesday night and thursday or thursday night and friday? If so what is the weather looking like and looking for a buddy boat We are going in a 27 edgewater


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Oct 27, 2007)

Where you headed? Been thinking about it myself. If I go, I'd be headed towards the spur.


----------



## Pirogue (Oct 10, 2011)

I don't have an exact agenda was thinking the rigs but don't want to deal with the sharks


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Oct 27, 2007)

Gonna watch the weather a little more and figure out my workload at home and go from there. Might just do a deep drop trip on Thursday.


----------



## Pirogue (Oct 10, 2011)

Keep in touch I will know by Wed morning what we are going to do! We are going to lay out one or the other if it holds out like it is showing right now!


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Pirogue said:


> Anyone going either wednesday night and thursday or thursday night and friday? If so what is the weather looking like and looking for a buddy boat We are going in a 27 edgewater


It looks awesome. But keep in mind tropical storm chantel could change things real quick. Although at the moment the forcasts do not seem too concerned . SW winds 6 to 9 knots Friday and Saturday.


----------



## Reel Rowdy (Oct 4, 2007)

Planning on heading to the Rigs on Thursday afternoon and coming home Friday. Leaving out of Orange Beach- 27' Navy Blue Everglades, Reel Rowdy. Have no idea what the water looks like but we'll see. Be around Ram, Petronus, Marlin on channel 68


----------



## Mayhemft (Jul 10, 2013)

We're are leaving Thursday evening out of Dauphin Island. We're going to hit some sword spots on the shelf and then head to the drill ship or Horn Mtn


----------



## djbradley (Jun 16, 2009)

Plan on heading out Saturday, hoping to troll and deep drop. If anyone makes it out today or tomorrow will you kindly report back on how the water looks?


----------



## Waste-N-Away (May 20, 2009)

should be some company way out 50 boats (big) leaving the Wharf tommorow at noon for the grand marlin championship


----------



## Mayhemft (Jul 10, 2013)

Dang i forgot about that


----------



## eggs over easy (Jun 1, 2012)

Was at the spur last night! Pretty calm water, no sword bite for us but another boat in the area got one. Theres a weedline about 6 south of the spur, decent blue water today, very calm and plenty of life. We were not very lucky, 2 hoos, a small blackfin(released) and brokeoff on my first ever white. Pressured him too much, line snapped close to the reel and he started tail walkin w my $30 dollah rig hangin out his mouth!!! Could swear he was laughing. Saw plenty of dolphin around the weeds, tried jigging and dead cigs( did not have livebait) but could not get a bite. Hoos were back to back right after sunrise. Water temp 84


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

eggs, any trip where you catch a couple wahoo, and break off a white is a good trip. Thanks for the intell, if the storms dont take over the Gulf were gonna give it go.


----------



## eggs over easy (Jun 1, 2012)

Hey it was a great trip, had my friends Mike an Carlene plus their two daughters. Jordan got her first fish ever(saltwater) a nice 20 or so pound hoo.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

djbradley said:


> Plan on heading out Saturday, hoping to troll and deep drop. If anyone makes it out today or tomorrow will you kindly report back on how the water looks?


I will be going to the nipple edge area on Saturday. I will be in a 23 center console.


----------



## djbradley (Jun 16, 2009)

Chapman5011 said:


> I will be going to the nipple edge area on Saturday. I will be in a 23 center console.


 
Cool 26 regulator here


----------



## Jefffhrey (Jul 27, 2013)

We are going to lay out one or the other if it holds out like it is showing right now!


----------

